# How big is your poodles neck?



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Zora won a gift certificate online for a photo contest, and I'm planning on using it towards a new collar and leash... problem is, she's currently 4 months old, and I'm not sure how big her neck will be when she's an adult. Her mom was 24", her Dad 27" (If I remember correctly)... how big will her neck aprox be when full grown? About 12"?


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

My spoo takes between a 18 to 20 inch collar. She is 24 at shoulder so that should help. I would go big as it can be taken up by making a hole, but it is pretty hard to make longer. 
Congrats on the contest, I hope you find just the right collar and lead for you both. I love my matching ones.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! The instructions online say to measure your dog's "true" neck size, then it varies a couple inches from that for the collar size. Hope I pick the right size!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Both of mine have around a 14 inch neck. They are 24 inches and 25 inches tall. This is actual neck size. To measure, I would get a soft tapemeasure and wrap it around the neck snugly.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I've bought several collars from 2 Hounds Designs, and my 24" tall Sugarfoot wears their "medium," or 14-18 inch size. I think when I measured for sizing his neck was about 15" or so.

--Q


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Lola is 8 months, and 24" tall....her neck is 14" at last measuring. She's my first Spoo, so I have no idea of their growth rate. If she was a GSD, I'd know she was going to get a lot bigger...do Spoo's finish growing earlier than 18 months?

p*


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Sawyer is 27.5'' tall and his neck is 16''. I normally get him an 18-20'' collar though, simply because I can't find a proper fitting smaller one, and this still doesn't slide off. Ideally I would want one meant for 16'' though


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

awesome  thanks for the info everyone. I'll look for one for a 14" sized neck.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I forgot to mention that my dogs actual neck measures 15.5 without fur and fluff.  I get the larger because I have had the problem with not having a tail to tuck and they would come undone. But I am working on a nice custom fitting leather that I am making for her. I also don't use it for taking her for walks, we have a harness for that. It is mainly for her tags. And being pretty.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

Mine is so so tiny around the neck under all her wool and I had a cats collar on her at 9 weeks and it still fits her now at 11months and potentially fully grown. 
I purchased an expander collar one that has a loop which you can make collar smaller or larger both dogs have same make and silky his neck is way bigger but I have exactly same size for both of them.
I also got from clean run the soft cell slip collars which are brilliant for training and agility (we don't run with collars on over here) slip them off quickly no messing through fur for the snap lock. 
Clean Run: ComfortFlex Limited Slip Padded Dog Collar

This is where I purchased my collars and leads which I have had personalised
Personalised Pet Products - Personalised Pet | Cat Collars, Dog Collars, Personalised Collars, Pet Harnesses, Dog Harnesses, Cat Harnesses and Bling Collars

This site is also very good
Welcome to Name Game


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Both of my spoos (one is barely 22 inches tall and 30lb, the other 28 inches tall and 65 lbs) usually wear a "medium" in collar sizes. The one they are currently wearing is a medium cycle dog collar, which is "12-21 inches". Sookie's is taken almost all the way in, so I would guess around 14 inches, and Nova's is about 3/4 of the way out, so I would guess around 18 inches.


----------

